# Bulls in talks for Rudy Fernandez



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Link



> Citing sources, The Oregonian reported Tuesday night that the Bulls are among three teams engaged in trade talks with the Trail Blazers for swingman Rudy Fernandez.
> 
> Fernandez, long rumored to be available, also is being linked to talks with the Celtics and Knicks, the paper reported.


Wonder who they are offering? 

Johnson plus....

What role could Rudy play?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Lots of info here: deal happening soon, Rudy thinks he can also be a playmaker (not just an outside shooter), might have to take someone else off Portland's roster (Bayless?) - maybe we do a pick + Johnson.


http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2010/07/trail_blazers_looking_for_a_fa.html

Trail Blazers looking for a fast trade involving Rudy Fernandez
Published: Tuesday, July 27, 2010, 8:38 PM Updated: Tuesday, July 27, 2010, 8:48 PM
Jason Quick, The Oregonian 

At the urging of Rudy Fernandez and his agent, the Trail Blazers have engaged in accelerated trade discussions to deal the disgruntled, once popular shooting guard to one of three Eastern Conference teams.

Boston, Chicago and New York are all in the running to land the 6-foot-6 Spaniard, who set an NBA rookie record two seasons ago by making 156 three pointers.

Fernandez, 25, is unhappy in Portland because of limited playing time behind All-Star Brandon Roy and because of the playing style of coach Nate McMillan,who primarily used Fernandez as an outside shooter, not the play maker Fernandez believes he can be in the NBA.

Fernandez has two years remaining on his contract, which will pay him $1.25 million next season. The Blazers acquired Fernandez, along with James Jones, from Phoenix for cash considerations on draft night 2007. Fernandez signed with Portland in July 2008, ending his seven-year career in the Spanish ACB League.

Some of the teams interested in Fernandez have offered a future first round draft pick, while other offers would pair Fernandez with another Blazers player, but agent Andy Miller would not get into specifics.

In December 2009, Miller asked the Blazers to trade Fernandez during a breakfast in New York with the Blazers’ top two basketball executives, general manager Kevin Pritchard and assistant general manger Tom Penn.

Pritchard and Penn have since been fired, and newly hired general manager Rich Cho started on the job in earnest on Monday. Miller said he has been encouraged by Cho’s efforts this week.

“I’m confident that Portland is cooperating and finding a solution for everyone involved,’’ Miller said Tuesday night.

Cho said Miller quickly made him aware last week of Fernandez’ discontent in Portland.

“I’ve spoken to Andy and I’m aware of Rudy’s feelings,’’ Cho said. “But at the end of the day we are going to make the best decision for the franchise.’’

It appears both sides agree that Fernandez is a talent, but that Portland is not the best situation for him. Fernandez averaged 8.1 points in 23.2 minutes a game last season.

“I totally understand how he feels,’’ McMillan said Tuesday.“He was a star in his league. He was Brandon Roy. Now, he’s playing behind an All-Star and the minutes are really limited. For me, I can make it work, but it’s not about me. It’s about him.’’

Playing time for Fernandez figured to get even more complicated next season after the Blazers signed free agent Wesley Matthews, a shooting guard, to a five-year contract.

In the 2010 playoffs against Phoenix, Fernandez did get a chance to showwhat he could do with a bigger role, but he struggled. He started the first three games at shooting guard in place of the injured Roy, but was tentative and ineffective, making just two of his first 12 shots in the series. He had two flurries - making four three pointers in the fourth quarter of a Game 3 blowout loss and five three pointers in the season-ending Game 6 loss shots in the first two games.

“Let me put it this way,’’ McMillan said. “Rudy is a team player, and his style of play requires minutes. He’s not a guy who is just going to come down and jack up a shot. He needs to get into a flow, into a rhythm, and that’s not a backup role. And I think that is his frustration.’’

Miller said he expects that frustration to end shortly with a trade.

“But then again, there are expectations and there’s reality,’’ Miller said.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He'd be a great fit in New York. I'm hoping they grab him. Chicago would be nice too. He could start over Brewer.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

I hope we can come up with a better offer than the Knicks or C's..


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I sense a McGrady-like debate coming on. He seems like we wants to be a starter/get starter minutes and may not be accepting of a "back-up role" on the Bulls. Unless Brewer plays some 1 and 3, or he plays some 3, he at least will start off getting less minutes than Brewer. But, I wouldn't put Ronnie Brewer in the same class as Brandon Roy in terms of being able to overtake him should he earn it.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Compilation of him shooting the 3-ball, slashing, dunking, making acrobatic shots and some creative passes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3WSKgRf1xw
Only issue I see is we'd have to mix up the rotations a bit to get him paired most frequently with Luol or Ronnie, and not so much with Korver on the second unit (lack of D). Maybe he does start?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It's a no brainer to get this guy and start him at shooting guard for 30 minutes a night or so. We can trade Brewer if it's too much of a problem. The guy is a great fit next to Derrick Rose with his athletic ability and ability to hit the three.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I never like "great" offensive players, that put up lousy stats.

Especcially when said player is a malcontent who believes that because he was good in europe he deserves minutes here.

Who knows maybe he is good. If he is, he certainly didn't play like it last year. And let's not use the 23 mpg excuse. That is actually quite a bit of time. There is nothing logical that would suggest he would have played much better if he got 30 mpg.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> I never like "great" offensive players, that put up lousy stats.
> 
> Especcially when said player is a malcontent who believes that because he was good in europe he deserves minutes here.
> 
> Who knows maybe he is good. If he is, he certainly didn't play like it last year. And let's not use the 23 mpg excuse. That is actually quite a bit of time. There is nothing logical that would suggest he would have played much better if he got 30 mpg.


He'll look a whole lot better next to D-Rose. Guy set the record for threes by a rookie two years ago. We want a guy like that who can pour in the threes in mass numbers.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

40% from the line 2 years ago as a rookie (NBA rookie record w/ 156 made 3's), 48% from the 3-point line in last year's playoffs. Possibly coming to a team that needs shooters to complement the game of its best player.
$1.25m per year, for 2 years. Let that sink in. Think about what Wes Matthews just got, what Joe Johnson just got.
A team with only one shooting guard who can't actually shoot.
He will have no-one to blame but himself if he can't beat out Ronnie Brewer for a starting spot.

The alternatives are Roger Mason, Keith Bogans, Eddie House and Tracy McGrady. Would love to hear you endorse one of them or someone else. I'm sure they will be the perfect player. But most likely it'll be a vet scrub who isn't that good any more and will be content not rocking the boat. We are not looking for a back-up for MJ, we need an actual live body who will challenge or weakest link in our starting rotation.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls42 said:


> 40% from the line 2 years ago as a rookie (NBA rookie record w/ 156 made 3's), 48% from the 3-point line in last year's playoffs. Possibly coming to a team that needs shooters to complement the game of its best player.
> $1.25m per year, for 2 years. Let that sink in. Think about what Wes Matthews just got, what Joe Johnson just got.
> A team with only one shooting guard who can't actually shoot.
> He will have no-one to blame but himself if he can't beat out Ronnie Brewer for a starting spot.
> ...


Were you not one who complained about defense once Redick signed the offer sheet, that Korver and Redick were going to spoil Thibodeau's scheme? Now you're hoping the Bulls get Fernandez because you think he could beat Brewer for the starting SG position.

Sorry, but unless Fernandez transforms into Bruce Bowen and not Sarunas Jasikevicius in October, Brewer would be the Bulls' starting SG barring injury.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> 40% from the line 2 years ago as a rookie (NBA rookie record w/ 156 made 3's), 48% from the 3-point line in last year's playoffs.


Why use 2 years ago regular season and last years postseason (6 games) but omit the 62 games he played last season (which just happenned to be his worst 3pt shooting%)?? Bias much?
Also I should point out that although he has shot the 3 ball well in the playoffs he has been extremeley unproductive both years.





> Possibly coming to a team that needs shooters to complement the game of its best player.
> $1.25m per year, for 2 years. Let that sink in. Think about what Wes Matthews just got, what Joe Johnson just got.


Matthews plays D. And JJ scores 20+. But the issue isn't whether or not Rudy's contract is good its do we really want a malcontent who will undoubtedly complain a lot about PT. And what do we give up for him?



> A team with only one shooting guard who can't actually shoot.
> He will have no-one to blame but himself if he can't beat out Ronnie Brewer for a starting spot.


But he isn't as good as Brewer. Or Korver for that matter. So he could very easily be playing 10-15 minutes. If he complains about 24 he will throw a fit over 12. 



> The alternatives are Roger Mason, Keith Bogans, Eddie House and Tracy McGrady. Would love to hear you endorse one of them or someone else.


House is also a shooter. And he will not bitch and moan about playing 10 minutes a game. Plus we won't have to trade for any of these guys. McGrady has some of the same concerns as Rudy and yet he is much better, and we wont have to trade a valuable commodity to get him. McGrady is also being questioned about his willingness to take a bench spot, and apparently him not being to willing is the very thing that will not make him a bull. 



> I'm sure they will be the perfect player. But most likely it'll be a vet scrub who isn't that good any more and will be content not rocking the boat. We are not looking for a back-up for MJ, we need an actual live body who will challenge or weakest link in our starting rotation.


Look I wouldn't mind bringing him in based on talent soleley. But he is virtually a lock to rock the boat. Because he is currently getting a lot more minutes than he should, and complaining about it. What makes you think he will come here and beat out Brewer, who is better at everything but shooting? If shooting was all that mattered then Rudy couldn't even come close to beating out Korver.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

BG7 said:


> He'll look a whole lot better next to D-Rose. Guy set the record for threes by a rookie two years ago. We want a guy like that who can pour in the threes in mass numbers.


Yeah I know he set the record for most 3's by a rookie. But that is one of those somewhat meaningless records. I just don't like projecting a guy to be really good because he can jump and shoot. He's played 2 years in the NBA he was solid but nothing special in his first and he was mediocre at best last year. 

And I don't know how good the "put him next to Rose and then see" arguement either. Cause why can't I say that about House, Korver, or heck even Brewer (opencourt Brewer and Rose will be nasty).


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Rudy + Bayless for Johnson and a 1st then sign J.Howard to replace Johnson and I'd be ready to go into the season with that roster


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Blazers fans say his injury last year (had back surgery and was out for a month) set him back (no pun intended) and it took him a while to regain his form (playoffs).
http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2009/12/rudy_fernandez_to_undergo_back.html

No to Josh Howard. Would love to sign lock-down 2/3 defender Joey Graham.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Bulls42 said:


> Blazers fans say his injury last year (had back surgery and was out for a month) set him back (no pun intended) and it took him a while to regain his form (playoffs).
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2009/12/rudy_fernandez_to_undergo_back.html
> 
> No to Josh Howard. Would love to sign lock-down 2/3 defender Joey Graham.


Id be fine with Graham, Howard was the only SF i could think of that was still available


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm just not sure what kind of realistic trade we could offer for him. But he is certainly an interesting option and competition for Ronnie "freakin" Brewer.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Not that I put too much stock in the PER but since some of you do: Fernandez was ranked ahead of Brewer last year even with the injury and the poor shooting %.
http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/holl...n.go.com/nba/hollinger/statistics?position=sg


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm in the pro-Rudy camp and would love to give this guy a shot. However I have no idea if the Bulls have anything attractive to offer Portland. 

New York could offer someone like Wilson Chandler and that's a pretty fair trade for both sides (both are fairly young, talented, semi-productive rotation players).

James Johnson has shown himself to be a talented piece of dung and I doubt Portland would want him.

Beyond that, what else can we offer? Taj Gibson or Luol Deng would be giving up too much and obviously Noah/Rose would never be considered. We can't trade the guys we just signed either. 

So that just leaves a future draft pick and a traded player exception.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> Not that I put too much stock in the PER but since some of you do: Fernandez was ranked ahead of Brewer last year even with the injury and the poor shooting %.
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/holl...n.go.com/nba/hollinger/statistics?position=sg


But what you are forgetting to point out is that Brewer was also injured. And This was an exceptionally bad year for Brewer. All three seasons before Brewer had a much higher PER. That's why Brewer's career PER 15.8 is quite a bit higher than Rudy's 14.4.

Also keep in mind the one thing that would fall outside of PER is defense, because it is hard to quantify how good someone is at defending. But we all know that Brewer is a much better defender than Rudy. 

So BRewer has been better statistically and is a vastly superior defender. Again what makes you think Rudy will beat out Brewer for the job?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

We really have to hope that something changes in Mr. Johnson's game this year. It would help if he were actually good.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

jj and a protected pick for rudy. if they dont like jj after the season then he can go, his 3rd and 4th year are not garanteed.

that gives the bulls

rose/watson
fernandez/brewer
deng/korver
boozer/gibson
noah/asik/thomas

round it off by signing a combination of lucas III, almond, house, weaver, mason jr, byars and some big guy.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

caseyrh, as we all do, we use various stats when they suit us. I can recall many times when you have brought up a higher PER to push a player you liked. Now you are saying the PER is misleading and that it doesn't account for defense. Then you go on to talk about how Brewer's PER was affected by his injury. Brewer didn't play after his injury; Fernandez did and his PER suffered as a result and yet it was still higher than Brewer's. As I said, I don't put too much stock in the PER but it is what it is. Is a one-point difference in their career PER stats as meaningful as you say it is? I can't see how that's the case.

Also, I don't think Fernandez is a lock to start over Brewer, but I like that it's a competition. That makes both players better and if Fernandez can't beat out Brewer (who obviously isn't as good as Brandon Roy) he'll only have himself to blame (can't be a malcontent). Also, Fernandez isn't as delusional as McGrady in thinking he's the man.

Bottom line is, in my opinion, we are a better team with a rotation of Brewer and Fernandez (with Fernandez pushing Brewer) then we would be with Brewer and House (or whatever over-the-hill, non-boat rocking, rapidly-deteriorating SG that's left out there).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

If we're debating Brewer vs. Rudy, then I'd definitely take Brewer. 

The ONLY thing Rudy has over Brewer is that 3-pt stroke. Granted that's a big thing, but Brewer tops him on every other facet of the game, IMO.

Brewer is even, perhaps arguably, the better PG (ballhandler/passer). And he is hands down the better finisher and defender. 

I am merely advocating that we should try to have both, as both have value to the Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think I would offer the Blazers Taj Gibson. 

Gibson is a really nice player, but I think Fernandez will probably turn out to be the better player. I think we could get Fernandez by giving up the Bobcats pick, but I'd rather give up Gibson.

With Boozer, Asik, Thomas, and Noah all in the front court and Deng having the ability to play the four (as well as Johnson) we have more than enough players to fill out the power forward playing time effectively. Gibson is nice, but he's really a luxury given our current team.

The Bobcats pick is valuable because it has a good chance of making it htrough all the protections to the point where we would have an unprotected pick of a potentially horrible team in the middle of Derrick Rose's career.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

BG7 said:


> I think I would offer the Blazers Taj Gibson.
> 
> Gibson is a really nice player, but I think Fernandez will probably turn out to be the better player. I think we could get Fernandez by giving up the Bobcats pick, but I'd rather give up Gibson.
> 
> ...


Giving up Gibson for Fernandez is crazy talk...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Bulls Open To Dealing James Johnson



> Jul 28, 2010 4:38 PM EST
> 
> The Bulls have been offering forward James Johnson in trades all offseason, according to the Chicago Tribune.
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...-0728-bulls-chicago--20100727,0,4190684.story


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

According to real GM, Blazers don't want a player (James Johnson, Wilson Chandler, etc), they want a pick.
Lucky for us, New York doesn't have a first-rounder until 2014.
http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wi...nicks_not_offering_chandler_for_fernandez/el/


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

By the way, the article from KC is changed slightly to say:



> The Bulls have been offering 2009 first-round pick James Johnson all offseason, although the Trail Blazers have shown little interest in Johnson in the past and other parts would be needed to make those salaries match.


A slight clarification. But the info about Portland looking for picks is noted.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Give them a protected pick and call it a day.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Problem is that our pick will be worth less than most of the other teams making offers. I figure worst case we'll be picking in the 20s...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

they probably want charlotte's pick which the bulls received from the tyrus thomas trade.

i think marco belinelli would be also a good choice, he's nice from outside and will probably take the minutes the bulls will give him.

portland ist just greedy, getting rudy hope high by telling him they will "look into trades", but their asking price is nothing want other teams are offering.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rudy is exactly what we need


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

he has what's called a high ceiling. show's up in crunch time too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNvmXjoau_g&feature=related
I'd give up a 1st for him.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'd give up the Bobcats' pick we inherited, but not much else. I could swallow that since it's swapping essentially Tyrus for Rudy. Two disappointing talents.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Here's Rudy lighting up the Bulls last year (before the back injury). In this game he played the 1, 2 and 3. This clip is a good summary of his game.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rktzBqAWr0c&feature=related


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls42 said:


> he has what's called a high ceiling. show's up in crunch time too:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNvmXjoau_g&feature=related
> I'd give up a 1st for him.


Yeah; let's look at a YouTube video of Rudy's European league performance to confirm his studly attributes!

Then, we can look at a few Omer Asik YouTube videos dominating defensively in a performance in a similar European league and call him useless!

Hope you get my drift...


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

TwinkieTowers, are you serious? Wow.
You're comparing video of Omer Asik in the Turkish league to Rudy Fernandez going against Kobe, LeBron and Wade in the gold-medal match of the Olympics? 
Wow.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I'd give up the Bobcats' pick we inherited, but not much else. I could swallow that since it's swapping essentially Tyrus for Rudy. Two disappointing talents.


That would be ill-advised as that pick looks like it will be a pretty good one. Charlotte looks like they are going to be the worst team in the Southeast going forward.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's Asik in international competition last year(Euro Basket 2009) against NBA caliber players:

Asik vs. Gortat:

Gortat-21 points 7 rebounds 10/14 from the field
Asik- 22 points 8 rebounds 1 block 10/11 from the field

Asik vs. Pau Gasol:

Gasol- 16 points 9 rebounds 3 blocks 6/13 shooting
Asik- 13 points 4 rebounds 6/11 shooting


For some reason I recall him playing more NBA caliber players but at least it's something.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> TwinkieTowers, are you serious? Wow.
> You're comparing video of Omer Asik in the Turkish league to Rudy Fernandez going against Kobe, LeBron and Wade in the gold-medal match of the Olympics?
> Wow.


I feel like Rudy Fernandez's whole NBA (upside) career is based off of this one game. International rules, an american team that basically treats these game like all star games. And this is why Rudy is going to be a great player? Except he's played in the NBA for 2 years and at best his first year he was just a solid offensive player (garbage elsewhere) and last season he was just mediocre offensiveley. But oh yeah I forgot he is a good starter in the NBA ((he just hasn't got the chance(24 mpg)). Give him the chance and you will see he will be a beast. Except he will bitch and moan if he doesn't start, and only gets 24 mpg? Really 24 mpg for a pureley offensive player whose stats are average? You are demanding a trade for not getting more PT? Really? Why don't you play some D, and put up better numbers before you start complaining about not getting more than 24 mpg. Your lucky you even get that.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Worst case, Fernandez does nothing on offense except shoot 3's(what he did in Portland). Big deal, that's all we need from the SG position. Well he also needs to buy into Thibodeau's defense(he has the tools to be a solid defender) and then he's a perfect fit. If the team buys into it, then Fernandez will likely buy into it too. On top of it he comes cheap. Anything else he brings to the table is a bonus.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BullsBaller said:


> That would be ill-advised as that pick looks like it will be a pretty good one. Charlotte looks like they are going to be the worst team in the Southeast going forward.


It could just as easily be a bad pick for us.

For starters, the #7 and #8 seeds in the East are completely up for grabs. Charlotte has as good a chance as anyone to snag one of those. If they do, then we get their [lotto-protected] draft pick next year which would be in the mid-teens. James Johnson is exhibit A for what a mid-first usually gets you. Sometimes you luck into a good rotation player, but that is what we're hoping/expecting out of Rudy.

Charlotte would need to continuously suck hard and not make the playoffs for like 5 years for us to get a high lotto pick out of this deal. Not impossible, but I honestly think that's pretty unlikely.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

According to the Oregonian newspaper columnist:
Rudy trade talks likely on back burner until Sunday. GM Cho tells agent Andy Miller he will meet w/coach McMillan in Vegas on Sun to discuss
http://twitter.com/jwquick/status/19769635714

caseyrh, 2008 Olympics final: ummm, the USA players were taking that one pretty seriously (not playing against "an american team that basically treats these game like all star games"). Be honest with yourself.

His whole allure isn't based on one game, his talents were just showcased the best in that game against the highest level of competition. He was the best player in Europe for several years before joining Portland two years ago. I'm not going to re-type my other posts on what he brings to the table. He fits the role we have open. Any upside would be gravy.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Read thru most of the posts... 

1st I'd like to say that it's obvious Rudy would be a great fit for this team. But to assume he starts over Brewer? No way. I think he'd be much better coming off the bench. I understand we already have a shooter in Korver coming off the bench, but you can never have enough outside game...especially after how the Bulls lacked in that area last year.
I think Brewer's defense is to valuable to sit on the bench. He's the guy we will be putting on the other teams best perimeter guy... This team is going to be built to play defense and score off of that .. not a straight run n gun style team.

As far as what to give to get him.... obviously JJ is the 1st choice with a pick. Is our pick enough? Depends I guess on how bad Portland wants to deal him. Value wise we win the trade...


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

John Jackson:
The Bulls have talked with the Trail Blazers about sharpshooter Rudy Fernandez, but the chances of a trade happening don't seem promising, according to a source
http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/2545928,CST-SPT-bull29.article


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Dueling sources:

Sam Smith's says:



> Sam: From what I've heard it's in Portland's hands now for what they want. I've heard the Bulls have a pretty good shot, but nothing matters until it's done. Let's not overstate Fernandez, who always has sounded better than he has performed. But he'd be an excellent addition, and as I wrote Monday the No. 1 guy I'd still pursue.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

At least Chris Broussard isn't saying we have a shot at Rudy ("my sources tell me..."). That would be the kiss of death.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish it was anyone BUT Sam Smith telling us we had a chance...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the celtics signes von wafer to a one year deal. celtics out of the rudy race?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> the celtics signes von wafer to a one year deal. celtics out of the rudy race?


I'll take it as a sliver of hope.

Let's get him!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Again, McGraw has observations, but no sources.



> MESSAGE TO RUDY
> The Oregonian mentioned the Bulls as a potential destination for Portland shooting guard Rudy Fernandez. League insiders wonder if the Blazers are really serious about moving Fernandez. The Bulls’ inquiries earlier this summer were rebuffed.
> 
> At this point, if Fernandez is unhappy with his limited role in Portland, the Bulls may not be his best option, considering they’ve already added Kyle Korver and Ronnie Brewer at two guard.
> ...


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Good Hope said:


> Again, McGraw has observations, but no sources.


No way Im trading Gibson for him


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

yodurk said:


> It could just as easily be a bad pick for us.
> 
> For starters, the #7 and #8 seeds in the East are completely up for grabs. Charlotte has as good a chance as anyone to snag one of those. If they do, then we get their [lotto-protected] draft pick next year which would be in the mid-teens. James Johnson is exhibit A for what a mid-first usually gets you. Sometimes you luck into a good rotation player, but that is what we're hoping/expecting out of Rudy.
> 
> Charlotte would need to continuously suck hard and not make the playoffs for like 5 years for us to get a high lotto pick out of this deal. Not impossible, but I honestly think that's pretty unlikely.


Charlotte looks like they are going to be the 4th team in the Southeast Division this year just in front of a Washington team that is only going to get better. Why do you think Portland wants that pick? I think Charlotte will make the playoffs this year(7th/8th seed), but the *pick from Charlotte doesn't go into effect until 2012, not 2011.* All the teams in that division are either going to stay in front of them or get better. Miami will be able to sign another nice piece for the MLE next summer, Orlando has there entire core locked up for several years, Atlanta will still be better than them, and Washington has a nice 1-2 punch with McGee and Wall, Hinrich as a solid vet/captain, some trade value in Arenas, and some young/athletic players. Jordan is not 1 of the wealthiest owners, so he can't dish out the money like other owners can. 

I'll take the bet that it will be a lottery pick over not being one, which means it is not worth using it in a trade for Rudy, especially with all the nice SGs we could get for the MLE next year. If management does decide to acquire Rudy, then I hope it is with our own pick rather than the Charlotte pick.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

It seems are chances are getting better with other teams eliminating themselves by signing other players. I really think Portland blinks first and takes a draft pick from us and maybe JJ. They can ask for Gibson, but no way Paxson pulls the trigger on that deal. Gibson is going to play a big role for this team as Boozer's back-up... With Rudy, we're taking him as a flier... essentially our 12th man (although we know he'll play more.) 

With it pretty much final he's leaving Portland, I think the longer this goes, the better for us. The more I think about this, the more I want the Bulls to get Rudy...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BenDengGo said:


> the celtics signes von wafer to a one year deal. celtics out of the rudy race?


Probably not. Because Fernandez is better than Wafer and right now Boston's only backups at the wings are the (understatement of the millennia) injury-prone Marquis Daniels and a SG. They'd like a better player. But they also want a backup plan just in case Fernandez can't be acquired.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

i wish the Celtics luck... Fernandez seems like a one dimensional player who couldn't accept his role in Portland... and the price seems awfully high...


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone heard anything on this lately? It seemed to be generating some momentum and then disappeared quickly...


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Firefight said:


> Anyone heard anything on this lately? It seemed to be generating some momentum and then disappeared quickly...


There's a thread on the NBA forum that says Bulls are in talks with Portland and a deal could be done my Monday.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

I bet the Blazers don't blink and we end up with Flip Murray instead.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Is Rudy going to be happy playing backup to Brewer? I thought the guy wanted to go back to Europe.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Is Rudy going to be happy playing backup to Brewer? I thought the guy wanted to go back to Europe.


That is the million dollar question.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Is Rudy going to be happy playing backup to Brewer? I thought the guy wanted to go back to Europe.


On THIS team, I would probably give Rudy the starting nod for added 3-pt shooting, even though Brewer is the better player.

The starting lineup is really lacking the long ball as currently structured.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

So is this all real, or what?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> So is this all real, or what?


Doubt it.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Personally I'd rather see the Blazers play hard ball with this guy. I mean, what kind of nonsense is this. You made the roster, as it turns out, Brandon Roy is better than you. Either deal with it and accept your role or go back to europe. WTF?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

In my opinion,

PG: Rose 34 minutes, Watson 14 mins 
SG: Fernandez 24 mins, Brewer 16 mins, Korver 6 mins, Watson 2 mins, Bogans 0 mins
SF: Deng 30 mins, Korver 14 mins, Brewer 4 mins
PF: Boozer 32 mins, Gibson 16 mins 
C: Noah 34 mins, Thomas 14 min, Asik 0 mins

Obviously this doesn't include injuries. Based on recent history, if Deng gets injured, Brewer/Korver/Bogans would play more minutes at the 3.

Although Fernandez wouldn't be playing more minutes then he did in Portland (unless there are injuries), he would be a starter imo (best to have a 3-point shooter for Rose in the starting line-up, defensively you can't have Korver and Fernandez on the same unit), if he plays decent D.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd offer James Johnson and a protected first for Rudy. Say, Top 20 protected next year, Lottery protected the year after that, and unprotected in 2013.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Bulls42 said:


> In my opinion,
> 
> PG: Rose 34 minutes, Watson 14 mins
> SG: Fernandez 24 mins, *Brewer 16 mins,* Korver 6 mins, Watson 2 mins, Bogans 0 mins
> ...


That's a lot of minutes for your big men. I think Gibson's minutes would be a touch higher, and Asik would play some too... 

As far as Brewer, he would start, even if we got Rudy. Rudy would be quick off the bench because I think Brewer would help at 3 positions (PG/SG/SF)...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think you guys will mostly play a 3-man big rotation of Boozer, Noah and Gibson. I'd expect Thomas and Asik to only get spot minutes.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I still think Portland wants to move the guy and if worse comes to worst for them -- and every day that passes suggests it will -- Fernandez can be had for a pick and a salary dump that the Bulls are able to absorb.

Get-R-Dun.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think you guys will mostly play a 3-man big rotation of Boozer, Noah and Gibson. I'd expect Thomas and Asik to only get spot minutes.


Asik spot minutes yes ... I think Thomas will play a little more than expected. I think a lot has to do with Noah's foot. I've heard it's completely healthy, but I still expect them to be cautious with him.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I think there's plenty of minutes for him here if he can hit the three. I'd almost rather start Rudy in front of Ronnie because someone needs to be able to hit a three in the starting lineup, and Rudy with Korver on the wings isn't ideal defensively.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I still think Portland wants to move the guy and if worse comes to worst for them -- and every day that passes suggests it will -- Fernandez can be had for a pick and a salary dump that the Bulls are able to absorb.
> 
> Get-R-Dun.


From your fingers to God's ears.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Rudy speaks (Marca.com):
Rudy Fernandez: "If I could return to Europe I'd be thrilled. But, at the same time, if I could decide my future and some NBA team could assure me some minutes and the team played a way that fits my game, then I'd like to continue playing in the States. Right now it's 50-50."
Rudy Fernandez: "It's more like we're trying to talk with (the Blazers) and make them understand my position. And let's make clear I understand theirs too. We have to come to an agreement and find a way out as soon as possible. I made a great effort going to the States, making less money that I would in Europe. This season, I decided with my agents that the best thing was to try to get traded so I could be on another team with more playing time." 
Word is you were almost depressed. Rudy Fernandez: "Not to the point of being depressed, but I've been pretty fu*ked up psychologically . I didn't feel comfortable on the court and sometimes I preferred to stay on the bench. I didn't feel capable of helping the team and that's very tough to handle for any player.”


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> Rudy speaks (Marca.com):
> Rudy Fernandez: "If I could return to Europe I'd be thrilled. But, at the same time, if I could decide my future and some NBA team could assure me some minutes and the team played a way that fits my game, then I'd like to continue playing in the States. Right now it's 50-50."
> Rudy Fernandez: "It's more like we're trying to talk with (the Blazers) and make them understand my position. And let's make clear I understand theirs too. We have to come to an agreement and find a way out as soon as possible. I made a great effort going to the States, making less money that I would in Europe. This season, I decided with my agents that the best thing was to try to get traded so I could be on another team with more playing time."
> Word is you were almost depressed. Rudy Fernandez: "Not to the point of being depressed, but I've been pretty fu*ked up psychologically . I didn't feel comfortable on the court and sometimes I preferred to stay on the bench. I didn't feel capable of helping the team and that's very tough to handle for any player.”


Mentally soft, that's what I pick up from this.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

A little soft, but I can see where he's coming from a little.

This isn't a kid out of college that is struggling with not getting playing time or playing in a system he doesn't like. There are plenty of college kids and rookies or 2nd and 3rd yr players that bitch. Those players that make excuses and say it's the system or playing time, etc...yes, mentally soft.
But Rudy turned down bigger money from Europe and was put in a position that was worse for him. He was used to helping a team win, and now he felt out of place and unable to help, I can see how that would be mentally draining.

On the other hand though... Get the f*** over it and play ball.


(I still want to see him on the Bulls...)


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

....... wrong thread...lol


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

I live in Portland and most of the fans here can't wait to get rid of Rudy. He didn't look like he wanted to be on the team last year. I'd be careful with this guy. The Blazer fan base is done with this guy.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Bulls42 said:


> Rudy speaks (Marca.com):
> Rudy Fernandez: "If I could return to Europe I'd be thrilled. But, at the same time, if I could decide my future and some NBA team could assure me some minutes and the team played a way that fits my game, then I'd like to continue playing in the States. Right now it's 50-50."
> Rudy Fernandez: "It's more like we're trying to talk with (the Blazers) and make them understand my position. And let's make clear I understand theirs too. We have to come to an agreement and find a way out as soon as possible. I made a great effort going to the States, making less money that I would in Europe. This season, I decided with my agents that the best thing was to try to get traded so I could be on another team with more playing time."
> Word is you were almost depressed. Rudy Fernandez: "Not to the point of being depressed, but I've been pretty fu*ked up psychologically . I didn't feel comfortable on the court and sometimes I preferred to stay on the bench. I didn't feel capable of helping the team and that's very tough to handle for any player.”


Yeesh, just go back to Europe already. I absolutely hate whiners. His sense of entitlement is just unbelievable. He thinks he'll get minutes elsewhere because of his potential. Sorry, that's not how it works. No one will hand you anything for free. No less offer better minutes or an offense that suits your particular skills (I just don't see any team jumping to build around this malcontent). You have to win the job in this country.

Oh, and...Good idea admitting to the media you're "pretty f**ked up psychologically". Ron Artest couldn't have said it any better. For all his potential talent, this guy seems to be too much of a diva. Pass.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm vacationing in Germany right now so I'm not on much, but I wrote a piece on rumorpress. There's a little bit of info on Rudy at the end, though it's nothing big.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> You have to win the job in this country.


Please. Don't be ignorant.

This isn't a cultural thing. Pretty sure you have to win playing time in any country.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Go back to Europe and shoot 3's all day. Its obvious he wants a lot of minutes so he can ultimately make more money, the guy is acting like a little euro biatch. If he really hates playing in the NBA then get lost. It does not even sound like he wants to go to a winning team or contribute to a winning team, he just wants more minutes and I dont think he cares where he gets them from.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Cho thinks he's trading Melo

http://blogs.hoopshype.com/blogs/sierra/2010/08/18/rudy-portland-on-collision-course/


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> Cho thinks he's trading *Melo*
> 
> http://blogs.hoopshype.com/blogs/sierra/2010/08/18/rudy-portland-on-collision-course/


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Update from hoopsworld....



> The closer we get to training camp the less likely it seems that Fernandez will be in a Blazers uniform when he returns from playing overseas. Chicago looks like the early favorite, but the Blazers will likely wait until the last minute to make sure no other suitors step into the conversation.
> 
> Read more NBA news and insight: http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp...=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter#ixzz0yUegI29v


(Aside: I just love how they automatically include the link when you copy from the article!)

Not a true news source, but hey. At least its not completely dead as a possibility. I think it would help the Bulls, so I'm for it. It would be nice to know that he's at least open to making a commitment beyond this year, however, and not just dead set on heading back to Espana.

The comment about the Bulls being "early" favorites in a race that has been dragging on for months is mildly ironic.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

It seems like the Bulls where the early favorites for multiple players this off season and yet it really did not play out that way so I dont know if I feel too happy about hearing that the Bulls are early favorites with Fernandez.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=5530266&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines

One source with knowledge of the Bulls' thinking told ESPN.com that the club has not abandoned hope of trading for Portland's Rudy Fernandez, who has been made available by the Trail Blazers. The Bulls and Blazers have discussed a deal that would send Fernandez to Chicago, but it's believed that Portland continues to hold out for more than a future first-round pick in return for the Spaniard.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=5530266&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines
> 
> One source with knowledge of the Bulls' thinking told ESPN.com that the club has not abandoned hope of trading for Portland's Rudy Fernandez, who has been made available by the Trail Blazers. The Bulls and Blazers have discussed a deal that would send Fernandez to Chicago, but it's believed that Portland continues to hold out for more than a future first-round pick in return for the Spaniard.


'has not abandoned hope' 

sounds a lot like "early front runners" to me 

Maybe nothing to be resolved until after the worlds...which would kind of suck.


----------

